# Dallas Herf?



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well if looks like I'm begining my transition to Dallas in a couple of weeks. I'll be working 3 days a week in Dallas and 2 days a week in Houston until May. After May my wife and I will be living in the Frisco area, still looking for a house though. I don't know what hotel I'll be staying at but it will probably be close to the office, which is in Addison near the Dallas North Tollway and Trinity Mills Road. Any good B&M and/or cigar friendly establishments in this area? I'm going to request that my 3 days in Dallas be Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday so I can spend the weekend my wife here in Houston. Anyone available for a herf any of these days during the week?


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We usually hold a herf 2 times a month on either mon or tues...I haven't set up the next one yet...will prolly be the 10th or 11th. Welcome to DFW!

As for the B&Ms there are a couple in Addison...Addison Cigar on Inwood I think and Cigars & More on Beltline. Another great store is Two Brothers in Plano (the prices are a little better and he has Liga Privadas)


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Well if looks like I'm begining my transition to Dallas in a couple of weeks. I'll be working 3 days a week in Dallas and 2 days a week in Houston until May. After May my wife and I will be living in the Frisco area, still looking for a house though. I don't know what hotel I'll be staying at but it will probably be close to the office, which is in Addison near the Dallas North Tollway and Trinity Mills Road. Any good B&M and/or cigar friendly establishments in this area? I'm going to request that my 3 days in Dallas be Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday so I can spend the weekend my wife here in Houston. Anyone available for a herf any of these days during the week?


I wouldn't mind a get together. My wife is realtor , she would be happy to help you with your house hunting if you are not working with an agent.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

acruce said:


> I wouldn't mind a get together. My wife is realtor , she would be happy to help you with your house hunting if you are not working with an agent.


Thanks for the offer but we already have a realtor.


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the offer but we already have a realtor.


No problem ...Please keep me in mind if you round up enough of these good folks in Dallas for a herf....


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well it's official I'll be starting my 3 days a week in Dallas this coming Monday. Hopefully I can find some BOTL's who are available on Monday or Tuesday evenings for a herf. Mowee already informed me of some good B&M's in the area but what about cigar friendly resturants and bars in the Addison area?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Well it's official I'll be starting my 3 days a week in Dallas this coming Monday. Hopefully I can find some BOTL's who are available on Monday or Tuesday evenings for a herf. Mowee already informed me of some good B&M's in the area but what about cigar friendly resturants and bars in the Addison area?


Flying Saucer on the corner of Beltline and the Tollroad. Was there Saturday night.

tt:cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

ttours said:


> Flying Saucer on the corner of Beltline and the Tollroad. Was there Saturday night.
> 
> tt:cb


Thanks for the info. Has anyone ever been to Cape Buffalo? Accoding to my map that is just right around the corner from my office.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> Flying Saucer on the corner of Beltline and the Tollroad. Was there Saturday night.
> 
> tt:cb


Does that location still allow for cigars?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

There's a Del Frisco's up there where you can smoke (in the lounge). Nice place to go.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

My work has me about 1.5 hours north of big D in the middle of BFE. If a group gets together on a Tuesday or Wednesday I'd be down to drive over. I'll check back.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the info. Has anyone ever been to Cape Buffalo? Accoding to my map that is just right around the corner from my office.


Cape Buffalo is a decent bar/pool hall that still allows smoking last time I was in there. In fact, the last time I was there they had Opus marked at $10/cigar. Ya, don't get excited like I did though. They were under the wrong price tag.  There is no problem with taking your own though!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> Does that location still allow for cigars?


Had one on the outside porch. Assumed I was good.

tt:cb


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I got snowed in at the DFW Airport!

Anyone in Dallas area want to get together today or tonight (Friday March 7, 2008)?


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

DOn't know if I can make it tonight, (Friday) But we are having a herf on MOnday the 10th at Stafford and Jones in Richardson.

Plenty of places to smoke in Addison...many are cigar friendly. I gotta get a new list together.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make up to Up In Smoke (beagleone's place) this evening!!!:tu


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Mowee said:


> We usually hold a herf 2 times a month on either mon or tues...I haven't set up the next one yet...will prolly be the 10th or 11th. Welcome to DFW!
> 
> As for the B&Ms there are a couple in Addison...Addison Cigar on Inwood I think and Cigars & More on Beltline. Another great store is Two Brothers in Plano (the prices are a little better and he has Liga Privadas)


Addison Cigar has a nice selection - located off Beltline & Midway (NE Corner) - 2 Brothers has an even nicer selection - the largest humi in the area it seems, as long as you don't mind driving 20-30 minutes east of where you are.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> I'm gonna try to make up to Up In Smoke (beagleone's place) this evening!!!:tu


It was great meeting up with BeagleOne,Tony! Thanks for sharing a great smoke - Tatuaje Reserva J21!!!:tu

That was one of the best smokes of my life and it kicked my butt all the way home! I lost my voice about two hours after smoking it. Not sure if it was the weather or the J21!!!:r

Thanks Tony!!!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I had a chance to stop by Addison Cigar on my to the airport yesterday. I really liked the atmosphere and they had a pretty good selection.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I had a chance to stop by Addison Cigar on my to the airport yesterday. I really liked the atmosphere and they had a pretty good selection.


Kent Pennington is the owner and is a great guy. I always try and stop in when I am in that neck of the woods.

Glad you went buy

tt:cb


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Ummm Kent owns Cigar Shop and More...Kenny owns Addison Cigars and it is run by Mark. Which store are ya talking about? The one on Beltline is Kent's. Mark's is on Addison Road.


----------

